# Last Halloween



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

This is a very simple site I developed that contains my Halloween favorites. 

http://www.lasthalloween.com


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Well done. I'm listening to BOC "Don't fear the reaper" now from your site. Great tune!


----------



## TommyHawk (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice! Your tune list has some eclectic stuff - post some more!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I really enjoyed this site! Not only do I love the scary stuff of Halloween I also love the entire autumn season and your site was full of it. I've put in favs to look at until fall finally gets here. Thanks.


----------



## HalloweenEve (Apr 11, 2005)

Thank you all for the feedback. I appreciate it. I plan on adding more to each list. I know there are many more Halloween related songs and soundtracks out there but what is listed there, the majority of it, is what I listen to often. Thanks again.


----------

